# Hampsten Bikes



## kangamatt (Mar 3, 2005)

Anyone out there have a Hampsten. I'm curious for feedback on the steel frames they offer. Any pics or yours or feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## sn69 (Dec 2, 2001)

*Recommend asking at the Serotta.com forum*

Several Hampsten owners there, and there's a great Giro'88 in their photo gallery, and Steve Hampsten is a frequent poster.

Hope that helps. Their frames are striking.
Scott


----------

